# Oil Pan



## SteveR (Sep 24, 2003)

Does 2K labor sound crazy for labor to change the oil pan on an 01 F250 7.3??He says the motor has to come out.


----------



## Drakeslayer (Feb 11, 2011)

I think he is right, I used to have a 99 and had the pan done and the motor had to come out on that.


----------



## rywnygc (Feb 20, 2010)

my material guy had it done last season and it was almost 5500


----------



## goel (Nov 23, 2010)

SteveR;1288046 said:


> Does 2K labor sound crazy for labor to change the oil pan on an 01 F250 7.3??He says the motor has to come out.


Definately higher than what I just paid for my 00 350 7.3 a couple months ago - but I have a really great mechanic (no he did not cut/weld or bolt the frame). Yanked it out, new pan, dip stick, couple hidden bolts that were making her tick but easily replaced with the motor out.

Most of the front end was replaced on the same bill and if I remember correctly the total, taxes in was around $3500


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Should be able to find someone that can do it in less than 8 hours. Just have to hunt around.


----------



## dellwas (Oct 16, 2005)

There are several threads on here regarding the Ford oilpans and I've posted in some of them. There are several solultions to the leaking oilpan, and you've found the most expensive. Mine was leaking quite badly and I JB welded it 3 years ago and it's still holding. Damien who is on this forum produces a custom shell that is bonded to the oilpan, and he sells it, as well as installs it should you wish to get him to do it. Another option is to cut the cross member and either bolt it back in place, or weld it back on when the repair is done. I posted a link to one of the Ford truck forums with detailed pictures on the cross member method. Do a search here on "ford oilpan" and you should be able to find these threads.


----------



## damian (Jan 29, 2009)

steve,go to youtube,search 7.3 rusted oil pan and view the 2 videos,call me if you need me ,508-588-5970,damian


----------



## snowplowpro (Feb 7, 2006)

do you have pan fixes for the 5.8 liter


----------



## bluerage94 (Dec 24, 2004)

It's a common problem on the 7.3...I was lucky to have had them warranty the repair on my excursion otherwise it would have been a few grand. Like anything else there's a few ways to go with the repair. Up to you which way to go with it. I like the idea of changing the pan. Especially if you're gonna keep the truck. Pulling that motor out is a pretty big job. The motor sits further back towards the firewall, and has to come forward and up. Good luck...


----------



## 3bladz (Dec 8, 2005)

I fiber glassed mine. I have heard $3000 for a pan swap. What is going to keep the new pan from rusting out?
Line-X? I know there are guys selling shells that get epoxied over top of the old pan. I'd prolly go that route if it's worse than a couple pin holes.


----------



## 3bladz (Dec 8, 2005)

OP; I see you have 4 - 7.3's. Are all the pans flaking and rusting? Have you looked at the brake lines and bed mounts. They seem to go about the same time. I loved my 03 7.3. Still hate that I had to sell it, but the salt was not kind to it even though I did everything I could to prevent rust. I POR'd everything underneath including the oil pan and sprayed underside with fluid film the last 4-5 years. I still have an 02 450 and I'm trying to keep it from rusting too. But it's my salt truck.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

This is an old thread and the OP hasn't been around since November 2013. I'm guessing it might take a while for him to answer.


----------

